# Stop Paying for Shit - The College Edition



## landpirate (Jun 2, 2014)

landpirate submitted a new file to the downloads area:

Stop Paying for Shit - The College Edition - A mini Manual of Scams, Cons and Grifts to exploit Higher Education.



> What follows is a short compendium of scams, grifts, cons, and general
> recommendations for the perpetration of blatant thievery, all centered
> around the exploitable playground that is the University. Yet this isn’t a
> guide just for college students. On the contrary, the majority of the
> ...



Click here to learn more about this file...


----------

